# Anybody been to Ireland?



## Telcontar (Mar 31, 2011)

Howdy folks!

I'm taking my dream vacation to Ireland over the next couple of weeks. I was just wondering if any of you have suggestions about where to go and what to see? I take my vacations on a nice relaxed pace, so this gives me plenty of space to squeeze in other attractions.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup. I was born there.

Visit Newgrange, a passage tomb built about 3200 B.C. I was born on its doorstep, so I may be biased about its magnificence, but to my mind it's up there with the pyramids (oh, alright, that's going too far...but it's still worth a visit.)


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 31, 2011)

I went to Ireland last year. Newgrange was awesome - it's in County Meath.

I did a self drive tour with my mom and some friends and there are so many sites to see it's hard to tell you where to go or what to see. But the top places that we went to that I loved were Newgrange, Hill of Tara, Glencar Waterfall, Knocknarea Mountain - it's where the Cairn of Maeve is located. It was quite the trek to the top - and we later discovered I took the hard way around (big surprise). Let me see.

Also Croagh Patrick and the Cliffs of Moher (because who doesn't want to see the Cliffs of Insanity from the Princess Bride) were some of the best views I've seen (especially Croagh Patrick - bring lots of water!)

And Tim (Parqstu) is from Ireland. You may want to PM him and get his opinion.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 31, 2011)

No but I wanna go x.x You'll have to tell me all about it and share some pics LOL


----------



## myrddin173 (Mar 31, 2011)

Can you take me with you?  I've wanted to go to Ireland for most of my life, so I am very envious of you right now.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Apr 1, 2011)

*cough* I second Myrddin - visiting the land of Eire is pretty high on my to-do-one-day list  Hope you have an awesome time, Telcontar!


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 16, 2011)

Back! It was high on my list, which is why as soon as I scraped together a small savings, I spent it on the trip. I'll put some pictures up here or in some sort of photobucket account and share more of the trip with you all later.


----------



## ckelly06 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been a few times. My biggest piece of advice is to see the countryside in the south and west, and mostly avoid the cities other than Galway and Kilkenny, which are pretty cool -- I'm not a fan of Dublin (expensive and not much to see). 

The golf is superb.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 22, 2011)

Heh, I actually was back from the trip before you posted this. I must also say that enjoyed Dublin immensely.  

Saw much of the countryside, especially in the west. Gorgeous.


----------

